# Microsoft Flight Simulator X Freezes,=.



## dreico33 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hellow Everybody. I Have a very "pain in the ***" problem with fsx. 
I have Installed fsx with sp2 and traffic X With Sp1 also. 
The problem is that fsx freezes close to airports or during taxi and lately during flight. And 9 out of 10 cases i have to do manual Reset in order my pc to work again. 
I have tried to reduce traffic to a descent level as well the level graphics to medium and high levels 
But the freezes continue.
I have an Asus Motherboard (M3A78) with 4 gb of RAM DDR2 800 MHZ and a XFX GEFOCE 9600GT 512 MB. 
My CPU is an AMD DUAL Core 7750. 
What can i do in order not experiance these problems of freezing? Please Help!!!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello dreico33,

Have you gone through these steps?

Can you also post what your PSU is? (Power Supply Unit)


----------



## dreico33 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a 750W PSU Thermaltake. And yeah i have update my graphics card drivers to it's last version but nothing the freezes just continue.  It's just amazing... don't know what else to do.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

What series is your Thermaltake PSU? It will say what series it is on the PSU sticker.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Also give your CPU temps a look.
FSX uses amazing amounts of CPU power and if it gets hot it will freeze up.


----------



## dreico33 (Aug 25, 2008)

The CPU Temp is normal 45-48 C. The strange thing is that most of the freeze take parts during taxi to the big airports ( before the freeze it seems that runs very slow like frame by frame) and during final approaches to the airports. 500 - ft400 before touch down. I am starting to thing that has something to do to Traffic X . But all the setting are default. Without Traffic X it seems to run much better. Maybe Fsx has big Issues with add on stuffs.


----------

